# New visitor to feeder this year



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Had a rose breasted grosbeak visit today, first time seeing one. Getting down to the bottom of the feed barrel, won't feed again until september.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

UNCLE AL said:


> Had a rose breasted grosbeak visit today, first time seeing one. Getting down to the bottom of the feed barrel, won't feed again until september.


Funny. I had a rose breasted grosbeak today also- along with a red headed woodpecker. Black and white and red all over!!!! Firsts for me here in metro Detroit


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

I have a red headed woodpecker around my yard all year.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

They’re one Of my very favorite birds


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

had a pileated woodpecker in the yard last spring. That was the second time I'd ever seen one.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

We've had a couple Grosbeaks the last couple years. We've also had Orioles, turkeys and Mallard ducks. My wife really enjoys watching them and feeding them.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

We had a couple Red-Breasted Grosbeaks at our feeders for a short time this past week. There, and gone. I hadn't seen one at our feeding stations in years.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

The grosbeaks are here all summer and they are pigs. They show up early and stay all day. I don't put feed out when they are around. They chase the small birds away and will empty the feeder every day, and that's 2.5 gallons of sunflower seeds.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Yellow feathered Downy woodpecker male and female very unusual .


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Male and female pileated woodpeckers


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

I've lived in Kent my whole life and have never seen one of those. Pretty bird and a nice find for you!




Thirty pointer said:


> View attachment 534981
> View attachment 534983
> Yellow feathered Downy woodpecker male and female very unusual .


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Thirty pointer said:


> View attachment 534981
> View attachment 534983
> Yellow feathered Downy woodpecker male and female very unusual .


Yellow bellied sapsucker hybrid downy? Lol. Mutants.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

The male Pileated finally gave me a shot today.
They have been on the property for years but rarely come close enough for pictures.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Today I've had a red brested nuthatch, a dozen or so rose brested grossbeaks, one hummingbird, several orioles, as well as many chickadees, tufted titmice, goldfinches hairy, downey, redbellied and red headed woodpeckers. I'm sure I left a few out lol.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

we won't see hummers til it warms up.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Thirty pointer said:


> View attachment 534981
> View attachment 534983
> Yellow feathered Downy woodpecker male and female very unusual .


I did some searching on this earlier today. I have heard of people seeing yellow downy's before, rarely, and some breeds of other birds. Never really thought much about it, always figured they were just bathing in some gross water or something, but those pics you put up had me curious. 

https://justbirdsmendo.wordpress.com/2016/02/28/carotenism-in-the-downy-woodpecker/


This seems plausible as a cause. They sure look good with some yellow though, even if it is a deficiency.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

MichiFishy said:


> I did some searching on this earlier today. I have heard of people seeing yellow downy's before, rarely, and some breeds of other birds. Never really thought much about it, always figured they were just bathing in some gross water or something, but those pics you put up had me curious.
> 
> https://justbirdsmendo.wordpress.com/2016/02/28/carotenism-in-the-downy-woodpecker/
> 
> ...


Interesting for sure .The article mentions yellow at the tail and i am not dismissing the cause but these birds on my feeder however have yellow all over and the pics do not do them justice. Could be they eat at the feeder too much and miss out on natural foods that other woodpeckers eat .


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Thirty pointer said:


> Interesting for sure .The article mentions yellow at the tail and i am not dismissing the cause but these birds on my feeder however have yellow all over and the pics do not do them justice. Could be they eat at the feeder too much and miss out on natural foods that other woodpeckers eat .


I thought the same thing. The color of the birds you have is so vibrant and most of feathers that should be white, are yellow. It seems opposite of a deficiency and more like a surplus of something.


----------

